# N20 kits for my 95 GA16



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

unfortunatly im 17 about to go to UTI Boston when i graduate this year and i can by no means afford the hot shot turbo lol. im seriously considering a nitrous system for my ga16 with 73,000 miles on it and i want to know if anyone has any suggestions? i have a list of my mods on my signature. i heard alot of good things about running a 50 dry shot zex system (the one that only kicks in at WOT) but id like to hear from as many sources as possible before i make a desicsion. anyone got any feed back id love to hear it! :newbie:


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

NismoNissan06 said:


> unfortunatly im 17 about to go to UTI Boston when i graduate this year and i can by no means afford the hot shot turbo lol. im seriously considering a nitrous system for my ga16 with 73,000 miles on it and i want to know if anyone has any suggestions? i have a list of my mods on my signature. i heard alot of good things about running a 50 dry shot zex system (the one that only kicks in at WOT) but id like to hear from as many sources as possible before i make a desicsion. anyone got any feed back id love to hear it! :newbie:


I donno, sounds like you have too nice of a sentra to kill it - after seeing a very nice Merkur blowing out a ring right in front of my eyes, I'd rather not try this WEP stuff on a stock computer - you have to be REAL sure that enough fuel goes in there. As in, I'd much rather try nitromethane, however bad that is. At least it doesn't cause detonation.
BTW, try scoring a set of SMALL Miata wheels (or some other 14/15" wheels), I got my 14" rollers for 200$ with tires on them, real light stuff. Sure makes driving a lot more fun.


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah i like the 17's when i had 14's on it felt like i was driving a go kart. i wanna put the wheels from my sentra se on one day and check it out. i talked to a guy who ran nitrous on his GA and started at 50 and went up to 100 shot. apparently he went through like a bottle a night. it ended up blowing when he tried like 150 shot. apparently the zex system has a box that taps your ecu and adjusts the spray according to the fuel maps. but like i said i have no idea im just looking for a cheap power adder and i dont wanna blow my car up in the proccess.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

so you were almost ready to get a GReddy kit for your car but you have to go to boston in may right? How close are you to having the money for the kit. The reason I ask is because I can get the pipes and manifold made for your car. It would probably only take a week to 2 weeks to turbo your car.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

NismoNissan06 said:


> unfortunatly im 17 about to go to UTI Boston when i graduate this year and i can by no means afford the hot shot turbo lol. im seriously considering a nitrous system for my ga16 with 73,000 miles on it and i want to know if anyone has any suggestions? i have a list of my mods on my signature. i heard alot of good things about running a 50 dry shot zex system (the one that only kicks in at WOT) but id like to hear from as many sources as possible before i make a desicsion. anyone got any feed back id love to hear it! :newbie:


Car sounds nice reading your sig. Except the dropzone coilovers. Instead or buying a n2o kit how about some AD22VF brakes and AGX/Hypercos? Do some auto x and save up for a turbo? You end up with a more "complete" car in the end. Just an idea...


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

hey my mom got me the drop zones for christmas! lol yeah im from LI so theres really no auto X at least nothing remotley safe. however theres a few straights not that im condoning street racing. i think we are pretty close to getting a track put in out here. the turbo sounds awesome but its just not somthing i can afford right now or really get into im not really at that level yet i figured a 50 shot wet kit might be the way to go but apparently no one else thinks so. im thinking of cams and an ECU some time this winter if i dont do nitrous but we'll see. has anyone done nitrous on the GA motor? did it blow up? run well? feedback??????


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

i still need nitrous assistanceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoNissan06 said:


> i still need nitrous assistanceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................


How about a SEARCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. There is a user here who has posted details on his setup which has been running quite reliably for some time now! Bryan200sx was his SN I believe, search for posts made by him.


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

ive done the searches but im still un sure as hell, local shop tells me a zex dry shot will be fine, forum tells me ill kill the motor, from what ive seen the best thing for me would be the walbro fuel pump with the zex wet kit and new plugs. do i have to run 91 octane? also technically with the zex throttle position sensor, if i have the peddle down from a dead stop cant the nitrous kick in under 3 grand and blow things to pieces????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoNissan06 said:


> ive done the searches but im still un sure as hell, local shop tells me a zex dry shot will be fine, forum tells me ill kill the motor, from what ive seen the best thing for me would be the walbro fuel pump with the zex wet kit and new plugs. do i have to run 91 octane? also technically with the zex throttle position sensor, if i have the peddle down from a dead stop cant the nitrous kick in under 3 grand and blow things to pieces????


Bryan has ran a 75 shot for over a year now with no issues, did you read his posts on his setup. Why not simply duplicate what is known to work?


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

i want to but i wanna get more of a parts list and since im not to up on all the abbreviations im getting a little over whelmed. basicly im looking at an NX kit big f-ing soloenoids, bigger injectors, retarded timing, colder plugs, walbro high flow pump and MSD digital 6. anything else im leaving out? i was also thinking more along the lines of a 50 shot. say if i do cams down the line will the jwt ECU thats reccommended for the cams work with the nitrous set up since the ecu advances the timing?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoNissan06 said:


> i want to but i wanna get more of a parts list and since im not to up on all the abbreviations im getting a little over whelmed. basicly im looking at an NX kit big f-ing soloenoids, bigger injectors, retarded timing, colder plugs, walbro high flow pump and MSD digital 6. anything else im leaving out? i was also thinking more along the lines of a 50 shot. say if i do cams down the line will the jwt ECU thats reccommended for the cams work with the nitrous set up since the ecu advances the timing?


My advice, if your going to spens that much money, call JWt and talk to them about their ECU controlled nitrous program. With the setup you want to run I am convinced it will save you money and give you more potential!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Also if your worried about going wide open and nitrous spraying at low RPM's then get a window switch.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

If you do a search and look up my posts as wes said you will be able to find my whole set up with detailed desriptions on what I did which has been proven to work. I was never able to dyno because I have a new project car that im working on. I still have the nissan but its going back to stock.

Make sure you dont over look the small things like plugs, timing, bottle pressure and things like that. 

If you dont have any experience with nitrous i suggest that you dont even atempt the project till you research. If you cant tell me why a dry shot would kill your engine as opposed to a wet shot then you pretty much dont know much about nitrous characteristics. READ! and when you do you will have more educated and to the point questions.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Fuel pump is not highest priority. Worry about that when you have a bigger shot then a 75. Plugs are a must. 50 shot 1 step 75 - 100 2 step just to be safe.



NismoNissan06 said:


> i want to but i wanna get more of a parts list and since im not to up on all the abbreviations im getting a little over whelmed. basicly im looking at an NX kit big f-ing soloenoids, bigger injectors, retarded timing, colder plugs, walbro high flow pump and MSD digital 6. anything else im leaving out? i was also thinking more along the lines of a 50 shot. say if i do cams down the line will the jwt ECU thats reccommended for the cams work with the nitrous set up since the ecu advances the timing?


Fuel pump is not highest priority. Worry about that when you have a bigger shot then a 75. Plugs are a must. 50 shot 1 step 75 - 100 2 step just to be safe.

You can also get away with running with out the msd digital 6 you will just get shitty gas mileage from the retared timing and colder plugs. 

JWT is a great option if your already getting cams and are going to get their ECU any way. Just save up and do everything all together trust me it will be night and day. JWT acts as a msd digital 6 it advances timing when your not spraying and pulls timing when you spray. 
I


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol... you can just pick up a wet kit... Zex

And have fun at UTI


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd stay away from nitrous


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

good info i heard dry is bad because your not increasing the amount of fuel your running with the nitrous so theres a good chance of running too lean and damaging the motor. ive done alot of research so far. a little too much my moms is screaming at me to go to bed for school the next morning lol deff sold on an NX kit, want to run just a wet 50 to start, window switch, colder plugs and retard my timing the only thing that sucks is my car runs crappy on higher octane so id probably only be fast while on the bottle unless its just an issue of playing around with the timing. but which NX kit should i get?


----------

